# NJ TRANSIT Waterfront Connection suspended



## Superliner Diner (Jun 1, 2003)

From NJ TRANSIT's website:

*Hudson Interlocking Improvement Project - Newark - Hoboken Service Suspended - June 6 through June 9*

Effective Date: May 30, 2003

Expiration Date: June 10, 2003

Beginning at 8:00 p.m. on Friday, June 6, 2003, and continuing until 5:00 a.m. on Monday, June 9, 2003, Amtrak will perform important track and signal work on Track 1 near Newark Penn Station. This work is part of a long-term project to upgrade and reconfigure the track and switch layout at the Hudson Interlocking, which is located in Harrison, east of Newark Penn Station. These upgrades will improve operating speed into and out of Newark Penn Station, and offer greater service reliability as a result of enhanced operational flexibility. During the times listed above, there will be no rail service between Newark Penn Station and Hoboken Terminal, including:

* Raritan Valley Line Waterfront Connection service

* North Jersey Coast Line Pony Express service

Customer Impacts:

* Service - Service noted above between Newark Penn Station and Hoboken Terminal WILL BE SUSPENDED from 8:00 p.m. on Friday, June 6 until 5:00 a.m. on Monday, June 9. Scheduled trains will operate according to the timetable, however, inbound service will terminate, and outbound service will originate, at Newark Penn Station. During this time, customers may use PATH service between Newark Penn Station and Hoboken Terminal. PATH service between Newark and Hoboken takes approximately 25 minutes. Please see a PATH timetable for service details.

* Tickets - NJ TRANSIT tickets between Hoboken and Raritan Valley or North Jersey Coast Line stations will be accepted as fare for PATH service between Newark Penn Station and Hoboken during the outage. Customers should purchase NJ TRANSIT tickets prior to boarding PATH trains at either station and show the ticket at the accessible gate (located adjacent to the PATH turnstiles) at Newark Penn Station and Hoboken Terminal.

If you have any questions, please call our Customer Service Office at 1 (800) 772-3606 in New Jersey, or at 1 (973) 491-9400 from out-of-state.

NJ TRANSIT thanks you for your cooperation and patience, and we will provide updates to keep you informed


----------



## amtrakadirondack (Jun 2, 2003)

Bad for the commuters, again! :blink:


----------

